# Paul Barkley Softride



## Volvoguy (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok, ok, I know, this probably isn't vintage enough for this site.  But other than signing up for a new forum, I figured you guys were best to ask.

Any idea on the story of this bike? The little tiny bit of info I've found online puts Paul Barkley as building the fist custom frames for softride in the late 80's? Looks like late eighties or early ninties Campy Record gear.  The brakes are Delta brakes from what I've found? 

That's about all I know so far on it, but would love to hear any info any of you might have!


----------



## rhenning (Apr 26, 2012)

Originally Allsop the parent company that became Softride made just the beam kit.  The problem with the kit is it raised the top tube about 2 inches.  They decided to build a batch of test bikes to see if they held up and there was a market for them.  Allsop hired Paul Barkley to build the bikes.  The bikes were then given to racers in the NW part of the US for testing purposes.  There were supposedly 100 road bikes and 100 mountain bikes made for the tests.  The tests proved very successful and Allsop decied to go into production and changed the name to Softride.  The enclosed pictures are of 2 of our 4 Allsops/Softrides.  My wife and I have 2 of the original test bikes.  Mine is frame number 49 and hers is frame number 46.  My Allsop frame 49 is the red bike in the pictures.  The other bike is an early production Softride. I believe the test bikes were made in 1990/1 era.  I bought mine in early 1992 from Allsop when it was finished being used as a test bike.  Roger


----------



## Volvoguy (Apr 27, 2012)

Very interesting! So do you think this is one of those first 100? I can't see a number on it anywhere, where is it written on yours?


----------



## rhenning (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine the number was stamped on the bottom bracket.  I suspect Barkley continued to make Softride frames on a custom basis after the test bikes were made and yours probably is one of those.  Some of the welds on the test frames were a bit crude.  I had one rebrazed on my bike to make it smoother before the frame was powder coated.  They are a very comfortable riding bike and maybe the only flaw is sometimes the bolt that holds the front of the beam to the bike breaks.  I haven't riden mine much in the last couple of years but it has been accross the country a couple of times.  I also have a Girvin Flex Stem on the front of mine so it has both front and rear suspension.  The bike will work the best if you stay in the seat at all times and pedal in circles rather than stomping on the pedals.  Good luck with the bike.  Roger


----------

